# 2011 Pinarello Kobh Team Sky



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

I received my dream bike today - been planning for it since this year's Paris Roubaix. 
New wheels from Zen specifically built for this frame. I'll be running SRAM Red Black.
I'm overjoyed. Truly.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have the same seat and stem on my Dogma.


----------



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice. You will love the ride quality


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

It's great when dreams come true. :thumbsup:


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful Bike! Good choice on components also, I cannot wait to see the finished product!


----------



## defy_adv_3 (Mar 3, 2011)

Really nice firame...should be a good build.


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

King Hubs??

sexy!!


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Beautiful!! Congrats!!
Those Enve wheels are the schnizzle!!
Enjoy that machine!!


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Can you post pictures of the final product? how do you like the ride?


----------

